# Opening Weekend 9 Point



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not that active over here but thought I'd share this hunt with you guys.

Here's the video of my buck from this years opening day. I had a slow morning with off and on rain only seeing three small deer. I made it to the blind at 4 in a light but steady rain for the evening hunt. I wasn't too hopeful unless the rain stopped with enough time for movement before dark.

Luck was on my side, the rain stopped about 5:30 and these deer started piling in at 6:15. It only took a few minutes to close the deal and as he ran off, I saw him get wobbly legged just as he rounded some trees out of view. I found him at that spot, 70 yards from the shot.

When I sat down to put this together, I had no idea where to go with it and then while looking through some pictures it sort of came together.

The video is a bit harsh, the evening sun was glaring through the breaking clouds.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool vid and a great buck too. I thought he was going to knock your feeder over for a second there. Congrats!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

x2....nice buckster!!


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Nice deer*

Great buck , are you in hill country ?


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice video!


----------



## camokid (Aug 8, 2008)

Great shot! Really nice buck and the video is too cool!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

great video. you are lucky he didnt take that feeder down!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Great buck and congrats. When the video went into slow motion, you could really see how much he lifted the leg on the feeder.


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice. Very cool vid.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome video, nice buck and great shot.


----------



## porkrind (Jul 5, 2010)

Great video!!


----------



## fireman86 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome video! Great deer.


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice Buck


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Great shot on a nice deer. Liked the history sequence showing the horn growth. Nice job
Gary


----------

